# How to un-sync LR files from CC and/or Mobile?



## fbx33 (Aug 21, 2018)

My main LR Classic is on my Mac. For a couple recent days I tried to give CC another look, and, in doing so, set up my files in Classic to sync. Then, after a bit, I got tired of waiting for sync and aborted. Subsequently I deleted LR CC and all online content. Not I have some of my 25K photos with two-headed "sync" arrow on 'em. Is there any way to get of this, to de-sync them?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, you can go to Lightroom Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab, and click the "Delete All Synced Data" button and follow the instructions.

Or in the Catalog panel in Classic's Library module, click on the "All Synced Photographs" collection, Ctrl/Cmd+A to select all images, right-click on one and click on "Remove from All Synced Photographs"....that will delete all those images from the cloud, but leave them in Classic.


----------



## fbx33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the instruct. Worked a charm. Very helpful and much appreciated.


----------

